# Panasonic GX9



## stapo49 (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone else using one of these? I picked one up recently as my daughter "borrowed " my Olympus OMD 10 II lol.  I seems to have attracted a lot of negative comments on some forums. I would have liked G9 but  a bit out of my budget. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 22, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> Anyone else using one of these? I picked one up recently as my daughter "borrowed " my Olympus OMD 10 II lol.  I seems to have attracted a lot of negative comments on some forums. I would have liked G9 but  a bit out of my budget.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sorry meant "it" seems not "I".

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 23, 2018)

Go for the G9 its worth every penny.....


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Go for the G9 its worth every penny.....


I would have loved to but my budget didnt stretch that far. Also I wanted something smaller for travel. We are off to Europe at end of year. I  do a bit of bush walking so also wanted something reasonably light.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jul 23, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> I seems to have attracted a lot of negative comments on some forums.


Honestly curious: what forums and what is the criticism of the GX9?


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2018)

waday said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > I seems to have attracted a lot of negative comments on some forums.
> ...


One was dpreview. There where other  I looked at randomly plus reviews The main gripes seem to be with;

. Field sequential EVF 
. No weather sealing
. No audio ports
. Down grade from G8
.LCD only tilts and not fully articulated
. Something about the stabilization and and shutter not being not as good as G9.
. It's a minor upgrade to GX85

Etc, etc. You get the picture.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jul 23, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > stapo49 said:
> ...


LOL. Yeah, that makes sense from dpreview.

(Some) people are never satisfied with upgraded cameras, especially those on tech heavy forums.

I feel like I see this all the time:

_"It should have all these upgraded features that I want, it should smaller than previous versions, it should weigh less, it should be able to be fully submerged in water and capable of being thrown off a cliff, it should be able to levitate to alleviate the need for a tripod, and it should be the exact same as the more expensive new model but it should cost the same as a used older version... oh, but I won't ever use that camera because I have multiple G9's and a couple of Leicas that are my go-to cameras."_​
I have no time for those people or comments.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2018)

waday said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Nicely put mate. There was even one guy I noticed on a few forums with the same rant about what Panasonic should have done.  For a while there I thought perhaps I had made a mistake buying the GX9 but then I just stopped reading the forums lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Jul 23, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> but then I just stopped reading the forums


Good call! Don't let people talk you into thinking you've made a mistake. Go out, take pictures, enjoy the camera.

It's good to see more and more micro four thirds users on here! I have an Oly EM1.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2018)

waday said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > but then I just stopped reading the forums
> ...


I am with you mate! Oly EM1looks great.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

